# shtml



## Montz (21. Mai 2001)

was beinhalten shtml dateien???


----------



## SunBurner2k (21. Mai 2001)

sind das nicht normale HTML Dateien, die aber eine Art "Unterdatei" (Sub - deswegen *s*html) sein sollen?! Keine Ahnung. Ich zumindest kann mir nix anderes drunter vorstellen.


----------



## Deemax (21. Mai 2001)

*ssi - shtml*

Die Endung shtml zeigt dem Server an das sich um eine SSI Server Side Incudes handelt. SSI sind Befehle die in der HTML Datei eingebettet  und werden auf dem Server ausgeführt werden. Mann kann zum Beispiel das aktuelle Datum anzeigen oder CGI Skripte ausführen.


----------



## Montz (21. Mai 2001)

*ok*

danke


----------



## SunBurner2k (21. Mai 2001)

Aber CGIs funzen doch auch in normalen .html Dateien, oder seh ich dat falsch???


----------



## Klon (21. Mai 2001)

CGI= Common Gateway Interface... CGI ist keine Sprache sondern eine Schnittstelle, das nur vorweg.

Die Sprache die du meinst ist PERL, PERL ist aber keine eingebettete Sprache wie PHP oder ASP.
PERL Scripts sind eigene Dateien, *.pl, die auf dem Server ausgeführt werden und dann vom PERL Interpreter umgesezt werden.


----------



## Deemax (21. Mai 2001)

Ja klar. Du kannst eine CGI Skript aber auch mit <!--#exec cgi="cgi-bin/test.cgi"--> in einer shtml Datei *aufrufen* . Die genauen Vorteile kenn ich zwar auch nicht aber es geht. Da es auf dem Server  ausgeführt wird sieht man auch nicht den Quelltext. Viele Counter benutzen diese Technik zum Beispiel. 
Ebenfalls kann man auch Textdateien oder HTML Dateien mit einen einfachen Aufruf in eine Seite einfügen. So kann man bequem wiederkehrende Seitenelemente aufrufen.
Mehr dazu gibs bei Dr. Web


----------



## Klon (22. Mai 2001)

Ja natürlich, nur ist es das Script nicht "in der HTML Datei", die Sprache ist halt keine eingebettete Script Sprache wie PHP/ASP/JScript und so weiter.

Aufrufen kann man aus einer html/shtml datei auch externe PHP und JScripts, nur kann man diese genauso gut in die HTML Datei einbinden was mit Perl halt net funzt.


----------

